# SC Style Hash



## johnnyreb (Oct 22, 2005)

well since we have a Brunswick stew recipe we can not leave out a SC hash recipe. Here is one i got from Capt Morgan from BBQ-4-U


SC Hash


This is a dish served mainly in South Carolina and Georgia, although it can be found in North Carolina and other southern states. It is somewhat akin to Brunswick Stew, which is served more often in North Carolina. There is also a legend about making hash only during the full moon...I'll tell you more about that later. 

The variations of recipes are about as numerous as the cooks. In other words, travel a hundred miles, and get a hundred different recipes. It's hard to nail down a precise recipe that is used as a standard. For this article, hash is a thin, reddish brown stew that is served over rice or grits. It is sometimes eaten as a sandwich, kind of a South Carolina sloppy joe. It is made of a couple of meats and vegetables, which can include pork, chicken, onions, potatos, tomatos, corn, sometimes carrots, and I saw a Georgia recipe one time that included beef. 

The history of hash goes back a long way, and the old timers will tell you it has to be made overnight in a giant black kettle or wash tub. 

The basic process in making hash starts with browning the meat and onions and letting them break down some if they aren't already cooked. I would imagine that this dish originated from left over smoked pork and chicken, 
so that's what I use to make it. 

After the meat is browned, water (and often tomatos) is generally added and the meat stews for over an hour. Diced potatos are added, and it all cooks for another hour or so. Everything should be broken up or "loose". If not, stir, mix, or even blend the combination to a pudding like texture. Some hash's are stringy, but if you use a stick blender, it will be a different texture. The flavor is still good though. 

BBQ rubs and sauces have been added. Other spices I've run across in hash recipes include Worcestershire sauce, garlic powder, oregano, hot sauce, mustard, vinegar and of course, salt and pepper. 

Of course, there are many arguments about who makes "real hash." In some parts of South Carolina they even make a mustard based hash. Here's the recipe I use, and it's closest to the ones I remember having when growning up. 


South Carolina BBQ Hash 

2 pounds of shredded or chopped pork butt bbq 
2 pounds of chicken meat, shredded or chopped, any type 
2 pounds of onions 
1 28 oz can of tomatos 
5 white potatos, peeled and diced into chunks 
3 tbsp salt 
3 tbsp black pepper, freshly ground 
1 tbsp garlic powder 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1/8 cup cider vinegar 


Since I use cooked meat, you don't have to brown the meats. In a skillet, cook the onions until just translucent. Add all the other ingrediants, and then cover with water. Simmer for about an hour, or until the potatos start to break up. If it's too chunky or the potatos are tender, use a whisk and stir vigorously, and let it cook a little more. You may have to add more water. 

Serve over hot rice. This can be eaten as a side dish or a main course. 
Hash is one of those dishes that even better the next day. However, hash is also one of those dishes that will sour in the fridge. Make sure it has cooled down before putting it in the fridge. You can speed up the process by stirring and seperating the hash into small containers. 

Oh, and the legend of making hash by the light of the silvery moon...well 
many folks in South Carolina don't do much at all unless the moon is full or near it. That includes gathering crops. It's said that if you gather your crops under a full moon, you'll get more. Same with hash...under the full moon, your hash pot may overflow if you're not careful! But cook under a dark moon, and that pot will surely be near empty by the time it's ready.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 23, 2005)

Boy, talk about memories!!  I remember having SC Style Hash when I was going through Army Basic Training at Fort Jackson, SC. (Way back in 1975) Seems like most Restaurants had a version of it on their menus.


----------



## dacdots (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Dutch,as long as we are going down memory lane,I seem to remember eating something similar to that at Fort McCellan Alabama while in basic.Being from WV I was introduced to a lot of new things there.Fond Memories,David


----------



## Dutch (Oct 24, 2005)

Well, dac-as you can see from my side bar I'm from Utah.  When at Ft. Jackson then later at Ft. McCellan (for M.P. Training) alot of the Mess staff didn't beleive that I was from the west, I asked the Mess Sgt. at Ft. Mc why he didn't believe me he said that I sound like a Southern boy and I ate like one.  I do have to admit that the South runs deep in me as my family settled in the Carolinas, Georgia and Alabama area in the 1700 and 1800's.


----------



## blksvt (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow... An old thread BUT man does this bring back memories eating at New Ellington BBQ near Aiken....that was a Saturday night tradition for my family, I will be making this Hash this coming weekend!


----------



## meateater (Aug 2, 2011)

BLKSVT said:


> Wow... An old thread BUT man does this bring back memories eating at New Ellington BBQ near Aiken....that was a Saturday night tradition for my family, I will be making this Hash this coming weekend!




 Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------

